# Previous Cars



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

I was just wondering what cars other people have had before they came to the sensible decision and got a TT.

My previous cars have been a bit umm well dubious, mostly becasue before i got my current new job i wasn't earning much money, so here they are:

First ever car: 2000 Daeoo Matizz 799cc BEAST, which unfortunately i dont have any pictures off! But i really chaved it up (oh to be young) I put 15" TSW Razor rims on it which were too big and rubber :roll: then i added some 6x9 in the boot and a new headunit and blue footwell neons....

Second Car: Citroen Xsara 1.4 L Rain Forest Green, this car i didnt chav too much i just added a CD player and some Lexus Lights:



















Third Car: Citroen C2 VTS, i kept this car completely standard apart from my Angel eye headlights, i know some people dont like them but i loved them 




























Fourth Car: Citroen C4 VTR, again i kept this completely standard, i only kept this for about 6 months.



















Fifth and current Car: Audi TT 180Q, change a few bits so far, Forge Gear Knob, v6 Rear Valance, 18" Audi R8 Replica Wheels, Custom Black Leather Gator with Red Stitching.




























So thats me any comments welcome  so what have you had?

Dave


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

Hey,

Ok well I've had a few cars and bikes too considering i'm 25.

1. Toyota celica 89 2.0 sx fwd ( first car )
2. Holden commodore vs ( run about car )
3. Toyota soarer / sc400 v8 ltd ( very nice with all the mod cons imaginable )
4. Toyota soarer sc2.5 gtt ( beast , 312 rwkws and ran 12.3 sec on the 1/4 ) <-- still miss this one!
5. Now 07 2.0fsi roadster mk2

Also had kawasaki z1000 naked sportsbike in blazing orange, KTM640 motard and lastly 08 GSXR 750!!

Was tossing up between 02 M3, or 08 350z roadster with the Audi..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Vauxhall Viva  Trashed 3 engins in 6 months 
Datsun 120y  Trashed the gear box 
Corrola coupe SR
MK1 Astra GTE
MK3 Escort turbo One of the very last made on a D plate
MK4 Escort turbo
Calibra 16v brand new had it a day garage fitting he sound system trashed the drivers door 
Corrado G60 black 
Corrado G60 yellow  
BMW 325 coupe
Escort cosworth 
MK2 Fiesta XR2
MK2 Golf GTI 16V
225 TTr still got it full or mods    
mk4 Golf GTI 25th anniversary still got it a good few mods   
TT qS still got it mods getting under way


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Since I started driving in 1999...

1995 Ford Fiesta 1.1 LX (slow, but good as a first car I guess)
1998 Saxo 1.6 VTR (was part of the modded max power style crew)  
1999 Astra 1.6 SXI (standard)
1998 Audi A3 1.8T (Modded a little bit)
2001 MK4 Golf GTI 1.8T (Modded a bit more, bar the TT my favourite car to date!)
2003 Polo 1.9TDI (Modded this a bit too)
2003 Mini Cooper S (Pretty much standard)
2002 Audi TTC 225 ... Now!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is a list of shame!!!!

L Reg Rover Metro 1.0L 994cc (beast) 
X reg Ford Focus 1.6 in GOLD!!!!
52Plate Ford Fiesta 1.4 Zetec ( Must have been good, got 3 points for speeding in it!)
54 Plate Ford Fiesta 1.4 Zetec 
55 Plate Mondeo ( only had it 2 months) 109BHP from a 2 litre engine!
55 Golf GT TDI 140 nice car did 110k in it!
58 TT TDI


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Vauxhall Viva HC (trashed the engine and then the gearbox - god they were crap)
Ford Escort mk1 (complete with Wipac Hairaiser Lamps)
Fiat Panda (dont laugh - it was bloody good fun, handled superbly with the optional spoiler/windsurfer on the roof)
Austin Metro 
*Austin Montego
Talbot Horizon
*Vauxhall Cavalier (my first new car and the first car I ever smacked up - in fact I smacked it 3 times in 18 months)  
Austin Maestro (trashed the engine)
*Vauxhall Cavalier
Austin Mini Clubman
Vauxhall Carlton CDi (best value car ever - cost under a grand for a quality and reliable motor)
*Fiat Uno Van (postman pat red - company van)
*Vauxhall Cavalier Diesel (trashed the head when cambelt went)
*Peugeot 306
*Vauxhall Astra
*Renault Laguna Sport (surprisingly nice - new company car)
Mazda 626 (should have been nice but hated it for no specific reason)
Renault Laguna Sport
Audi TT 225
Audi TT qS

* = Company Vehicle


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Pug 306 TDI
VW Lupo Petrol Sport
VW Lupo GTI 
And now the TT 225C

I really regret letting the GTI go [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

· Fiesta something another...
· 1.9 Polo
· 1.6 Megane
· 2.0 MX-5
· 180hp TT


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

1. Renault Megane Monaco 1.6 16v Coupe - Plenty Mods..... (Full Leather, Clio 182 Wheels, Dual Exhaust, Lowered 40mm, K-tec Ramcharger, Clio 172 Gearbox mount, etc, etc. etc...)
2. Audi TT 225 (QS Replica) (QS alloys, Eiback Springs, Blueflame Exhaust, QS rear spats, V6 front bumper, 3 bar grille, v6 rear valance, etc....)
3. VW Golf GTI mk4 25th Anniversary (1.9 TDI) - (Very little mods, left standard as the anniversary already has a bodykit on).
4. Audi TT Quattro Sport - (very little mods... subtle mods, Forge polished engine parts, Milltek exhaust, debadged, etc....)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Here we go, 
mini (silver), 
ford capri 1.6(black),
Ford capri 2.0(blue),
mk1 golf gti (green),
mk1 xr2 (black),
capri 2.0 (beige)  
mk2 astra gte (white),
ford sierra glsi (red),
lotus excel (light blue),
ford sierra xr4i (white) fitted wuth rs500 kit and wheels,
ford sierra glsi (grey),
nissan 200sx s13 (white) with loads of mods,
nissan 200sx s14 (green) with loads of mods,
audi tt 225 (black) car ive got now  
I think thats all of them.


----------



## panderoo (Dec 27, 2008)

oooh...

nova 1.4 SR
Suzuki swift 1.3 GTi
Peugeot 306 Dturbo S
Peugeot 106 rallye 1.3 (rolled it over)
peugeot 1.3 rallye 1.3
peugeot 106 Gti 








Smart Passion (dont knock it till you have tried it  )








Corrado 16v








306 rallye








Vauxhall VX220








Clio 172








citreon Saxo VTS

Peugeot 106 Rallye S2








MR2 G-Limited








306 GTi-6








Golf MK 4 GTTDI 195bhp








VW MK1 caddy (in restoration)








Audi TiT









not all wise choices..


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

my previous love


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A green one,
A black one
A burgandy one
a blue one
a red one 
a green one
a blue one
a black one
A blue one


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

vauxhall viva
talbot sumbeam
ford sierra 2.0 ghia
mg metro
ford sierra 2.0 ghia estate
ford sierra xr4x4 2.8
ford sierra xr4x4 2.9
pug 205 1.9gti
renault 5 gt turbo
porsche 944 2.7
audi tt 180
porsche 944 s2
a few company cars peugeot 407's citroen c5's
peugeot expert van (current)

dont laugh but looking at buying a peugeot 407 coupe 2.7hdi v6 gt

Derek


----------



## mike.n.wales (Mar 21, 2009)

mk5 escort 1.4 ghia (lasted 3 months before wrote off being a young idiot)
fiat uno 1.0    
nova 1.4 sri
rover coupe 1.6 IM SORRY








pug 106 gti mag featured
















pug 206 van (the trims didnt stay on lol)


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I just did this in some application or other on facebook.

Mine goes (pathetically) like this:
* citroen ax - white (cute)
*nissan almera - red (necessity)
*fiat uno - burgandy (got from A-B)
* VW passatt - silver (first 'new' car, bloody loved it)
* Audi TT - silver (old, scratched but bloody gorgeous!)


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

mike.n.wales said:


> mk5 escort 1.4 ghia (lasted 3 months before wrote off being a young idiot)
> fiat uno 1.0
> nova 1.4 sri
> rover coupe 1.6 IM SORRY


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

this is my old rover coupe


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

A Reg 1.0 Nova

F Reg 1.3 Nova SR

R reg 306 TDiesel

R reg Golf GT-TDI (110)

Y reg Audi TT 180

53 reg BMW Z4 2.2i SE


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

See below !


----------



## evo-kid (Jan 26, 2009)

Blimey i've had more cars than can remember....
1/ Peugeot 205 GT
2/ Astra SR
3/ Peugeot 309 GTI
4/ 2 Peugeout 205 GTI's
5/ 1 Toyota MR2
6/ 2 Toyota MR2 Turbos
7/ BMW 320 E30








7/ BMW e30 Estate
8/ VW Golf GTI Cab mk1
9/ VW Golf GTI mk 2








10/ VW Golf GTI mk3








11/ BMW M3 Evo E36








12/ TVR Griffith 5.0








13/ Dodge Durango








14/ Audi 80 Estate








15/ Audi 80 Coupe








16/ Mitsubishi FTO (x 2)

















17/ Audi TT 225
17/ Plus many more dodgy motors...... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Then times got hard ...real hard!










Oops!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

It's a long list :-

Triumph Herald 12/50
Vauxhall Viva HB
Vauxhall Viva HB
Austin Mini 850
Austin Princess HL
MG Metro
MG Metro
Vauxhall Astra GTE Mk1
Vauxhall Nova GTE
Vauxhall Cavalier SRi 130
Rover 820
MG Maestro 2.0i
MG Maestro 2.0i
Rover 820i
Rover 820 SLi
Rover 820 SLi
Rover Metro GTa
Rover 820 SLi
Rover Metro SL
Rover 820 Si
Rover 820 Si
Rover 214 Si
Rover 820 Si
Rover 214 Si
Rover 820 Si
Rover 214 SLi
Land Rover Discovery Tdi (3 door)
Rover 214 Si
Land Rover Discovery TdiS
Rover 114 GSi
Land Rover Discovery TdiS
Rover 114 GSi
Land Rover Discovery TdiS
Land Rover Discovery V8iS
Rover 214 Si
Land Rover Discovery V8i Mk2
Rover 214 Si
Land Rover Discovery V8iGS Mk2
Land Rover Discovery V8iGS Mk2
Rover 214 SEi
Audi TT Coupé 225 Mk1
Ford Mondeo LX
MG TF 115 16V
Audi TT Coupé V6 DSG Mk1
Range Rover 4.6 Vogue (Mk2 P38a)
Mazda Roadster Coupé
Audi TT Coupé V6 DSG Mk2


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh dear, well you did ask:
Ford Zodiac
Vauxhall PA Cresta
Mini
Hillman Minx estate
Rover 2000
Rover 3.5 coupe
Triumph 2500 PI
Triumph 2500 PI estate
Triumph Stag
Alfa Romeo 2000 gtv
Ford Cortina 2300 V6 estate
LWB Bedford CF 
Ford Capri 3000
Another Stag
Volvo 145
Volvo 245
Volvo 265
Citroen CX 2400 Estate (without doubt absolutely the worst car I have ever owned)
Renault 25 V6
Mk 2 Cavalier estate
Honda Civic
Austin Metro
Escort RS turbo
BMW 325i Coupe
MG MGF
MG TF 160 (for sale on pistonheads, black, 22k, 54plate)
Jag S Type (still got this but really want an S Type R  )
TT Roadster

Bikes are another story


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

since 2002 and in order:

205 1.0
A series 1.0 Metro
Mk3 1.1 Fiesta
Mk2 Nova SR
Mk2 Nova Sting with sr engine
Mk1 Nova 2 dr saloon with sr engine on twin carbs
Series 2 escort RS Turbo
Mk3 1.6 Cavalier
Mk1 106 1.1
Mk2 Nova sr with a 1.6 in it
Mk6 Escort GTi
Series 2 RS Turbo
Mk3 Fiesta xr2i
Mk3 Astra 1.6 16v estate
Passat 1.8t
Now the TT 225 coupe

Not bad in 7 years of driving


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Just to be slightly different, here's one I made earlier:

The start was literally a cut 'n' shut of a Range Rover chassis









And after bending some tube to form a roll cage and semi space frame, adding some body work, a 4.0 litre V8, custom transmission and twin dampers per corner I ended up wit this:


















Fully road legal, but a quick change of doors, wings and removal of the windscreen made it ready for off road racing


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Front to back - TT,TT, A4 Cab, TT, TT, BMW, BMW, Orion.... oh and woop... got a Saxo VTR (Yup Geordie I will one day post a pic :lol: )


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> a red one


Traitor. :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)




----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

miss them all very much lol

Renault Megane Coupe with all the Prima stuff









Audi A3 1.6 Sport

















Audi TT 2.0 T

























Audi TTS

























Its clearly loved :lol: 









Thinking about many many options for the next photo


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

I've had a few considering i'm 21!

Started off with a S1 106 XSI which i went a bit mad on / turned this into a fast road car stripping it out... 









Went through so many engines / gearboxes that i got an Astra to run around in whilst the 106 was off the road! (no pics)

Then went and got my Ibiza Cupra...

















Then got a 106 GTI which i always wanted and this was a real beauty... silly low miles and was mint (cleanest car i've ever owned) went through different wheels and styles, stripped it out, put the interior back in, smoothed loads of bits etc...

























Got this Escort to run around in and keep the miles down on the 106...









Then got this BMW M3 rep...

















Then got this RST...

























Then got this BMW... (wanted to put an m3 lump in it but didn't)









Then got my TT!!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

1.0 L Fiesta
1.0L Peugeot 205
Mk2 Golf gti
Toyota Celica:









TT


----------



## burf2000 (May 15, 2009)

1) metro but never drove it as next door neighbour stacked in to it, made £450 
2) Escort 1.1 moded to Escort 1.6 RS turbo series 1 (I am not a chav)
3) Cav 
4) RS turbo s2. looked brand new (had everything polished on it
5) Cav with 10 subs in
6) 300zx tt. Loved this car
7) Passat hated this car
8) *Calibra with 2 32 inch subs, only car in the world to have them*
9) 406
10) MR2
11) 300zx manual decatted NA fun!
12) Astra 1.8 
13) m reg Impreza running 300bhp GOD I LOVED THIS
14) Saab 900 , it was very relible until 2 people hit it
15) TT 180
Jesus i only been drive 10 years


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

1) BMW E34 525i
2) BMW E46 330Ci Clubsport
3) BMW Z4 3.0l
4) BMW 645Ci
5) Audi TT 3.2

I think I need to get a BMW next to even things out.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Ariel Arrow 
Honda CD125
Ford Anglia
Vauxall Viva
Mini
Triumph Spitfire Mk3
Toyota Celica
Ford Capri 1.6
Ford Capri 2.0S
BMW 3 series
BMW 3 series 
BMW Z3
M1 TTR
M2 TTR

I'm sure I've missed some


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

A Mark 5 Ford Cortina (loved that car.)
A Corsa with BSM
MGF (British Racing Green.)
TTC 225


----------

